# New Trailer Questions



## NCFowlHook (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is the deal I am buying a 5x8 trailer and rigging it up in North Carolina then headed to North Dakota. Currently the rig includes

dozen full body goose
2 dozen goose shells
dozen floaters
6 dozen snows shells
2 dozen blues shells
2 dozen mallards floaters
3 layout blinds
2 mojos 
also misc gear shells, marsh stools, etc. 
Oh and a 10 foot john boat

We travel to ND to hunt for 2 weeks a year we hunt ducks, geese, pheasants. The boat will be used to set up decoys in some potholes that are to deep to wade in we discovered this last year.

*My question is do you think a 5x8 is big enough, how bout the spread, and what things would you recommend that might not need to be listed.* Thanks


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Get a bigger trailer 
Ull be happy u did that stuff will add up without
U realizing it


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Should be enough decoys and if it all fits in the trailer then your good to go. Gas milage sucks with bigger trailers.


----------



## NCFowlHook (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input I hope to close the deal on a 5x8 for $1000 soon. Then I get to the building of the decoy shelf's, which I have acquired some great ideas from older post. I will post pics of the trailer when it arrives.


----------

